# Plant Identification



## Mrkrabs (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering what type of plant this is. I have a feeling it's some type of mini variant/mutation of subwassertang, but honestly not sure. Here's a photo and it's on the first 5 seconds of this video.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very cool looking plant and it does look like a mini version of subwassertang. Would love to know what it is too and more importantly, where to get it


----------



## Mrkrabs (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, I think you're right. It randomly showed up in one of my tanks, just decided to cultivate it because it looked cool.



josephl said:


> That's a very cool looking plant and it does look like a mini version of subwassertang. Would love to know what it is too and more importantly, where to get it


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

It's mini pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia). Wanna sell me some?


----------



## Mrkrabs (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks So much!! Sorry I think I'll wait a bit until it gets bigger, I really like this plant. Will definitely share this little gem when it's grown a bit more.. Thanks again!!



vdub said:


> It's mini pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia). Wanna sell me some?


----------

